# Sentra 2004 rear axle



## arthur1920 (May 4, 2018)

The torque tube (?) fell out of the rear end today. Is this unusual? I think this means I have to junk the car.

Has anyone ever tried to weld this thing back in? It broke on each side where it is welded to the back of the hubs.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could just replace it; there should be some good ones in a salvage yard somewhere...and new ones, if you want to spend the money:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/parts-list/2004-nissan-sentra/rear-suspension.html?Diagram=431_A002


----------



## arthur1920 (May 4, 2018)

Is this a normal thing with this model? 

I found someone who thinks he can weld it up? Do you have knowledge of that being a successful way to fix it?


----------

